# Lynette - by Fatt4ya (~BBW, ~~WG)



## Fatt4ya (Jul 29, 2009)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - After a knee injury, the vigilantly thin Lynette finds she's going through some changes.

*Lynette
Fatt4ya​*
*Chapter One*

Lynette Sinclair was a 37 year old, single mother of two girls. She had a well paying job working in a law firm. More than that she was a top lawyer in it. She sat at her desk, glasses on hair pulled back. There was a knock at the door. Even as she was saying, "Come in." 

She pulled her hair down and off came the glasses. Lynette was vain when it came to her appearances though she really needn't be. But in her defense she had a sister named Janet who had hit 300 lbs by her 35th birthday and now at 42 and not exactly tall at 5'4" weighed no less than 280 pounds , despite dieting the past 5 years. And her own mother had carried no less than 200 pounds on her 5'3" frame at any point in Lynette's life and currently weighed in at about 405 pounds though she had been bigger and was now steadily slimming down.

Lynette herself was 125 at 5'5". She had brown shoulder length hair that she had in various styles depending on her outfit. She often dressed in the latest styles though subconsciously she knew she could tone it down. Evidence of this? Well the stares she got from her male co-worker Jerry who was a twenty-three year old paralegal. He also insisted she could not be nearing forty, a thought Lynette dreaded, and on occasion he'd be bold enough to flirt. 

This however rather than making Lynette angry simply fueled her ego. After all Jerry was fifteen years younger than herself but obviously she didn't look it. Not a wrinkle, gray hair, or to her delight missed period. (Her mother as well as her sister had both hit menopause early, Janet had actually hit it at 38). 

But back to the file that Jerry had given her, and not without a wink, she put her glasses back on and began to read, and as she did a smile grew. Another settlement in her favor. It hadn't been hard. Someone had broken a table actually, upon seeing the client who was somewhere between her sister's and her mom's size she could see why. How she had planned to win the case was simple: The person had been sitting on the table and in the company she was defending's manual it clearly stated to use the table for intended purposes. But apparently her opposing lawyer saw he couldn't win and decided settling was best. And it probably was.

Lynette was quite biased against people more than 20 pounds heavier than herself. In her opinion weight had ruined her childhood. Her mother had weighed well over 500 at the time of her graduation and due to that fact she missed her graduation as did her sister who had grown big enough to hate airplane seats by this point and wouldn't fly from college in California to New York. This had made Lynette promise herself she would not pass 150 pounds at any point in her life.

And so went by another average day. She ended up working late which meant she'd have to pick up her daughters from her mom's. It was mid-October and had been getting cold. It had actually snowed the past two days but very little stuck to the ground it was mostly just patches of ice. She grabbed her coat, purse, and laptop and made her way out the front door and down the street to the parking garage. 

It was as she was waiting at a stop light preparing to cross the street a dog ran past. It startled her and she stepped back letting it run on. She slipped on a patch of ice and fell hard. She felt okay however. She'd landed right she guessed. Her first thought was whoever the owner was she could sue if she needed to there was a leash law in effect. She smiled slightly an older man in his mid sixties who was nearby helped her to her feet and that was when she winced in pain. 

"Whats wrong?" asked the man.

She groaned, "I think I twisted my knee when I fell"

He helped her to a bus stop and she sat on the bench. They talked a moment and she told him she'd been going to her car. "I could bring it by for you." Lynette doubted he would and it clearly showed in her face. The man saw this and chuckled lightly. "I won't take your car, I actually need to be somewhere, but thought I could help a young lady first, but I am willing to give something as collateral." 

She ended up with his wallet. This man was either very trusting or very dumb she decided. Or perhaps he was just nice as he claimed. But she knew even a novice scam artist could commit identity fraud with what he'd given her. She'd had to prosecute one before. 

But true to his word the man came around with her car and Lynette returned his wallet. She'd actually tucked twenty of her own in to show her appreciation and she had attached a stickey note which read simply "Thanks!". 

She then called her mom and asked if her daughters, Christie and Eve aged fourteen and nine respectively, could stay the night her mom agreed but asked why. 

"I had a minor emergency" she said. "Hurt my knee but otherwise I'm okay." 

She was actually sitting in the immediate care lobby in a wheelchair. The doctor said she should heal up easily enough due to the fact she took care of herself. He said she could use the wheelchair as long as she discerned she needed it. But he did set a week minimum. Afterwards a brace for six months until the pain subsided. She may end up needing it for any sort of strenuous walking. That was fine by her it wasn't too major, and with her salary the hospital bill didn't hurt her much. The thing she was most disappointed about her habit of jogging 4 times a week was now out but that couldn't affect her too much.

She went to work the next day. People saw the wheelchair and the sympathy was almost immediate. Lynette had been liked by most in the office, the exception being those she dubbed "fat" or "old" or both. This consisted of only two secretaries and another lawyer. 

They did offer brief "get-well-soons" but they didn't spend any more extra time near her. Well the rest of the week went by no different than usual. Well not much different. Since driving was a pain she'd ordered pizza and Chinese delivery that week. She only drove to work and her mom's once but her mom told her it was unnecessary and she could have just as easily drove to her. 

However her daughter's current condition did send thoughts through her head. Here her daughter was always getting onto her about slimming down. However Lynette had never been more than 3 pounds overweight at any point in her life, and even then it was noticeable she had the curves in the right places. But maybe if she put on a few pounds she could see dieting at her age was no easy task, let alone when she was older. 

So by day three Nora was staying in with her daughter and grand daughters. She took the kids to school and drove Lynette to and from work. She also cooked her breakfast daily.

Prior to this breakfast had been a Special K cereal bar. It was now two pancakes, 3 mini sausage links and scrambled eggs. As well as coffee. Lynette was addicted to it when she decided to stop using her wheelchair two weeks later. She had used it near a month and it was now the second week of November and a Monday. She put on her brace, grabbed her coat ate a Special K bar again then realized this wouldn't fill her up. Strange, it always had before. She shrugged and stopped at McDonald's. 1 latte and a breakfast platter; later she was at her desk in a gray business suit/skirt combo with a red blouse under the jacket that was becoming increasingly tighter...

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 29, 2009)

Liked the story so far, but perhaps you did not need to make the first couple of paragraphs, so full of numbers, you could introduce size and weights more gradually into the story. It may help to get people into the story easier if they are not instantly bombarded with figures.

Hope you write more.


----------



## morepushing13 (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't mind the numbers as much as owl... it is a good start, let's see what happens!


----------



## Fatt4ya (Aug 17, 2009)

*Chapter 2 *

Up until Thanksgiving, November had been uneventful for Lynette. Her mom still came around, but no more than before Lynette's accident. And so the day before the holiday came around with Lynette in a relativly good mood. Well aside from the fact she couldn't lose any weight and after weighing herself found she was a mere three pounds from the point she'd vowed to never pass, clocking in at 147 lbs. 

And with the holidays upon her she knew she'd have to fight hard to stay slim. But otherwise things were well. She'd only lost 2 cases that year and was expecting a raise soon, both her daughter's were doing well in school, which was an acheivment for Chrisite who was not the brightest, what she lacked there however she made up for with her bubbly personality and artistic capabilities.

Christie was however becoming an easy target for teasing as she moved out of the chubby group and at school classified as fat with her 5'1" body and 165 lbs on it. Now this certainly concerned Lynette. Here her daughter was, four inches shorter and twenty-three years younger yet 18 pounds heavier. This made Lynette decide. Once the holidays were over it was diet time for everyone except Eve, who she decided would grow out of it.

After Lynette weighed in she grabbed her purse, keys, coat, and coffee refill cup, called to her daughters and went out to warm up her car, an '09 Dodge Journey, and with her payroll she'd been able to make it quite nice: leather seats, GPS (though she rarely used it since trips outside the city were rare), and satelite radio allowing her to listen to her favorite music: country, which sometimes shocked her friends as she had been born and raised in New York.

As Lynette found "Consider Me Gone" and drummed her fingers on the steering wheel, her girls climbed in the car, Christie taking shotgun position. Lynette turned to her and said "Let me see what you got yourself for lunch sweetie." 

It was more of a command than a question and Christie could tell so handed her mom the paper sack. 

"Nothing really special," she said. "Just a couple sandwiches, some Doritos, a brownie, and a Coke." 

She didn't much care why her mom asked and turned on her i-Pod for the ride as she didn't care for country music.

Lynette was somewhat shocked. Even though it was as Christie had said it wasn't just a sandwich with meat, cheese, and miracle whip. The sandwiches each had three slices of meat, two types of cheese, mayo, and mustard. The Doritos were in a plastic bag filled completly. And the brownie was enough to cut 4 "Eve-sized" slices. 

Lynette let out a sigh as she handed her daughter her lunch and didn't say a word until she dropped them off at school, and her only words there were the good-byes she always said. She then drove to work, got a coffee and two eclairs from the break room and headed to her office.

Lynette's own secretary Casey entered. Casey had little tolerance for Lynette's attitude toward fat people, although Casey made it hard on herself. She actually fit Lynette's stereotype for fat people: slow, lazy, selfish, and always eating. And somehow the two had maintained a friendship over the years even as Casey balloned from her weight of 140 she was hired at, to her current 326. Prior to coming in she'd eaten a breakfast taco( her fourth that morning) and Lynette made out the sauce on her sweater. That and she was still chewing.

"Eating again are we?" she said.

Casey blushed slightly, swallowed, and then spoke, "Just breakfast, didn't get it at home."

Lynette sighed. She liked Casey, but she'd gone from employee, to friend, to best friend, down to aquaintance in the last ten years. And her current relationship status with Lynette was due to her weight. "Okay I'll believe that. Shame you just keep letting yourself go though..."

Casey was upset. She turned and left without a word after leaving a file on Lynette's desk.

Lynette simply shook her head and moved the file to the side. It was a mistake she wouldn't find out until a few days later. She then opened the internet and typed in "dating sites" in her search bar. Lynette found one that she felt was alright and after answering some questions and giving her credit card information she started her profile. It read like this:

Name: Lynette Sinclair
Nickname: Lynn Sin
Age: 34
Height: 5'6"
Build:
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Status: Divorced
Children: Two
Pets: Cat (Snug)

After more questions like that Lynette looked back toward build. Her choices were: slim, average, curvy, somewhat heavy, large & lovely. She laughed at the last one as she'd never heard the two words used in the same way. Well she had by Ms. Jones, a woman in her 60's by age and her 300's by weight. She supported the fat community, which to Lynette meant whatever 2 people out there were proud of being fat. But she settled on "average" for her own build as she felt "slim" could be a turn off for some and she didn't think she was "curvy" yet.

The site now asked for a picture. So she set up her webcame and prepared to stand in front of her desk when her skirt button popped right off. It had been excruciatingly tight to put on that morning but she forced it and after two cups of coffee and two eclairs it simply couldn't hold. She gasped picked up the button and stared down at her gut which then rumbled. Her stomach now in charge wanted more food, and Lynette let it take control and headed back to the break room. Before she did however she pulled up her profile, hit edit and then changed her build to "curvy".

(To be continued)


----------



## morepushing13 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really really likin this story...it has great potential and I can't wait for the next part.


----------



## Fatt4ya (Sep 7, 2009)

Well November faded into December, and December into January, and Lynette found herself continuously packing on the pounds. The only thing that helped was those around her were doing the same so once again she turned her head on it. Had she gone back right then it would have been much, much easier. But in her mind come spring she could lose it all. And this wasn't just where weight was concerned. 

The date was in Lynette's memory from that day forward. December 28th, Lynette got a phone call saying she had not yet responded to a court summons! Lynette knew she had to keep her cool though she wanted to shout at her _ex_-husband. But she remained calm, found her court date was January 12th. She drove to her office and searched through papers and old mail looking for the court order. She found it and was more than shocked at the reason. She collapsed in her chair which squeaked slightly under her 170 lbs. Her husband wanted custody of Christie and Eve.

Lynette began crying right there. Her percent of cases won in the last three years was in the low 90% range. But at the same time she had several things against her. For one her husband was also a lawyer. As a matter of fact Lynette felt that aided the divorce. Both had jobs at rival firms and soon became more caught up with work than each other. Well for Brett it had been closer to get caught up with _people_ at work, namely his secretary. He'd come home one night briefcase in hand, and while he was a very intelligent man he was at the same time not one of the brightest. Hickey on his neck and panties that had got caught in the crack of his briefcase he went to kiss his wife "Hello" for the evening. The "small" details he'd overlooked weren't missed by his wife.

And that was that. She divorced for him having an affair, but in truth they'd been out of love before then. But the fact he wanted custody was a shocker. He only saw them once a year and if Christie hadn't been old enough to remember him she doubted if he'd come at all. Something felt strange but she couldn't pin her finger on it. Needless to say Lynette became stressed. And she coped with this stress via food.

By February she'd hit 200. Now even her mom and sister were worried for her. But Lynette's years of taunting their own weight kept them silent. Why not let her get a taste of the, pun intended, big life? But they were both openly worried about the custody case coming up.

Lynette racked her brain over the situation daily. Lucky for her her social circles changed. Casey had become a closer friend again. More than that an emotional crutch even. Lynette could hardly count the hours she spent venting, over one of Casey's home-made, hand-me-down recipes from generations past, treats. 


January 12th came to find her court day pushed back. So it was on March 16th, she walked in the court room weighing 225 lbs. Her weight had been pushed aside so she could fight for her kids. This was in no way a bad trade off as she loved them both dearly. She just hoped she'd be able to keep them. Casey had become the little sister she always wanted by this point and sat next to her. Directly behind her were her mother and sister. Her mom now was nearing 500 lbs again and her sister had passed 300 lbs. Between the four of them there was over 1300 lbs. Her ex had a smile on his face and whispered across the aisle, "Guess you couldn't fight genes after all." 

The case began.
_
(to be continued.)_


----------



## morepushing13 (Sep 8, 2009)

It is a good direction, it feels a little rushed and not fleshed out in places but overall it is really quite ok. Keep at it!


----------



## Fatt4ya (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm finally continuing it thanks for the input I'll try and slow it down a tad


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Feb 21, 2011)

Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------

